# Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?



## Knigge007 (11. September 2010)

Hi,


ich hätte Morgen Böcke mal 1-2 Filets von meinem 62cm Zander zu essen, nur ist der bzw war bis eben in der Gefriertruhe, halt ausgenommen mehr nicht.....

Als ich den vor 4-5 Wochen gefangen habe hatte ich noch kein Filetiermesser drum blieb mir nix anderes über als Ihn am Stück einzugefrieren...... Filetiermesser hab ich mittlerweile.


Kann ich den jetzt auftauen, schnell filetieren mir meine 1-2 Stücke wegschneiden und den Rest Portionsweiße wieder eingefrieren ? 

Oder ist das keine gute Idee weil man ja immer sagt nachm auftauen nicht wieder einfrieren.....#c


----------



## flasha (11. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Ich würde es sein lassen! Gerade bei Fisch würd ich keine Experimente wagen! Aber nen 60er Zander kannst du doch allein verspeisen. Soviel Filets kriegt man doch eh nicht raus!

Gutn Hunger!


----------



## Knigge007 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Habs schon befürchtet........arghhhhh

Was meint Ihr wieviel Fleisch bleibt bei nem 1,8kg Zander über ?


Hmmm und den jetzt mit ner Säge in der Mitte durchsäbeln is wohl auch nich das gelbe vom Ei.... wohl besser als auftauen.... Filetes müsst ich mit nem halben Fisch doch auch rausschneiden können ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

So ein 62iger Zanderchen esse ich fast alleine. Sollte wirklich was über 
bleiben kann man das am nächsten Tag ja auch noch aufwärmen.


----------



## Knigge007 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Ich bin mittlerweile nich mehr so der Vielesser.... bis vor 5-6 Jahren waren 3 Teller oft nicht genug, Heute krieg ich nichmal mehr die Hälfte rein....


Naja ich werde den Zander jetzt komplett auftauen, mach Filetes und geb nem Kumpel Morgen 2-3stück und den Rest mampf ich Morgen und Montag selber weg.


----------



## Jose (11. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

auftauen und wieder einfrieren?

ideal ist das nicht, die qualität leidet ganz schön - ABER:

verdorben ist da gar nichts!

das, was du jetzt mit gutem gewissen essen kannst, das kannst du so auch einfrieren und später verwenden. natürlich nicht "zehn jahre" später. ist ne auskunft der lebensmittelüberwachung (nicht ich!).

aber wie gesagt, die qualität leidet.

dein problem an sich: ein 62er zander -  wenns ein feister ist, dann sind das maximal 2 portionen, eigentlich nur eine (1!) satte für 'nen fischliebhaber und für die mühe.


oder du machst irgendeinen "dialog zander an..."
dann brauchst du aber für 10 personen silberbesteck


----------



## Knigge007 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Habe nen Kumpel eingeladen dann wird der Kollege nachher weggeputzt werd Spezial Rosmarin Kartoffeln (naja so speziell sind se nicht, mach so ne Pampe mit Senf, Honig, Pfeffer und Rosmarin, schmeckt aber echt lecker) und Salat dazu machen und jut ist, also nix besonderes.


Wenn wir grad bei Rosmarin sind, kennt sich damit jemand bissle aus (?), grade was das überwintern angeht, weil hab vor 2 Monaten nen Riesen Busch gekauft (so 40x40cm)den muss ich irgendwie übern Winter kriegen....

Reicht bissle beschneiden, Stroh über die Pflanze und den Topf in eine Windgeschützte Ecke stellen - draußen ?


----------



## Kuddel1968 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Hi
Von Bonsais weiß ich z.B., dass sie durchaus im Garten eingegraben werden können, um zu überwintern. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass der Wurzelballen nicht durchfriert. Wenn du deinen Rosmarin in einem Topf hast, musst du auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass er windgeschützt steht, da Wind auch den Topf zusätzlich auskühlt, aber auch einen Topf könnte man einbuddeln.


----------



## Sterni01 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Wer buddelt denn nen Topf ein ? 
Wenn der Rosmarin winterhart ist, wird er den Winter auch überleben.
Im Herbst und Frühjahr etwas runterschneiden !
Übrigens erfriert eine Pflanze nicht, sie vertrocknet, da sie kein Wasser im gefrorenen Zustand aufnehmen kann....|rolleyes


----------



## Kuddel1968 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Moin Moin
..erfriert nicht...
Hab´ich mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt. Ich meine damit, dass wenn der Ballen austrocknet und, wie du richtig sagst Sterni01, die Pflanze dann kein Wasser aufnimmt, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Erde durch die Trockenheit spröde wird und dadurch die Wurzeln reißen.
Und dazu wer nen Topf einbuddelt ? Bonsaiainer machen sowas um ihre Outdoorbonsais sicher überwintern zu können.


----------



## Sterni01 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Bonsaianer wollen ihre Pflanzen so klein wie möglich halten. Deshalb werden alle Pflanzenteile regelmäßig eingekürzt, um das Wachstum einzuschränken.
Aber wer will das denn schon bei Nutzpflanzen ? Das wäre ja ein Widerspruch in sich...


----------



## Kuddel1968 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Es geht hier doch nicht darum, wie klein die Pflanzen sind, sondern darum, wie man eine Pflanze, von der wir NICHT wissen, ob sie winterhart ist überwintert. Auf Grund der eigentlichen Herkunft des Rosmarin (Mittelmeerraum) gehe ich davon aus, dass sie wärmere Winter gewohnt ist. Deshalb spricht wohl nichts dagegen sie mediterran überwintern zu lassen.
Übrigens: Bonsais müssen nicht immer die kleinen Dinger sein, die man im Bauhaus sieht und die dann zu Hause auf der Fensterbank stehen. Es gibt Bonsais mit größen, die den 40x40 von TE schon nahe kommen.
Ich stimme dir auf jeden Fall zu, dass er beschnitten werden sollte. Aber auch dabei kommt es darauf an, wann der Schnitt stattfindet. Zu früh treibt er noch aus und zu spät erfrieren dieTriebe.


----------



## Sterni01 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

|uhoh: Sie erfrieren nicht, sie vertrocknen !!!


----------



## Kuddel1968 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Warum die Pflanze eingeht ist dem TE sicherlich auch ziemlich egal, denn er wollte nicht wissen, wie er sie eingehen lassen kann, sondern wie er es verhindert.
Ich bin sicherlich kein Blumendoktor oder Gärtner, ich wollte einfach nur einen Tipp geben, wie es andere Menschen schaffen ihre Pflanzen, die nicht winterhart sind, draußen zu überwintern....


----------



## Sterni01 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Da hast du ja recht, aber dazu müßte man schon genau wissen, um was für eine Pflanze der beiden Gattungen es sich genau handelt ! Hinzu kommen dann noch einige Unterarten, welche hier (ohne Bild) schlecht zu bestimmen sind.
Am besten wäre es, wenn er noch ein Schildchen mit dem lat Namen hätte !!!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er die Pflanze hier in D erworben hat. Wahrscheinlich handelt es sich dann um eine, die zur Küchennutzung bestimmt ist. Muß aber nicht sein !!!


----------



## Kuddel1968 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Hmmm bei 40x40 gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass es eine Küchenpflanze sein wird, aber du hast recht, solange nicht sicher ist welche Art genau, kann man nur spekulieren


----------



## Duke Nukem (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Mit "Topf in Boden einbuddeln" habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sogar Bananenpflanzen bringe ich so über den Winter. Zusätzlich noch Rindenmilch anschütten hilft.

  Den Zander würde ich in gefrorenem Zustand mit einem Fuchsschwanz durchsägen. 


  Andreas


----------



## Sterni01 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Damit eine Pflanze sich gut entfalten kann, sollte sie aus dem Topf / Ballentuch entnommen werden. Vorausgesetzt, sie bleibt dann auch an dem Standort.
Den Zander mit nem Fuchsschwanz zerteilen ist doch nicht nur gefährlich, sondern auch unsinnig ! 
Von einem 1,8kg Fisch bleiben nach dem ausnehmen und filetieren doch nur 800 g übrig ! Und ein Filet von 400 g ist doch eine gute Portion ?


----------



## Jose (14. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

...irgendwie vom hölzchen aufs stöckchen.

bonsai banzai?

zurück zum zander...


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Moin, 

lade doch jemanden zum essen ein.
Wenn man einigermaßen fillitieren kann bleibt ca 40 % vom Fisch übrig.
Von nen 60ger Zander kann man sogar zu dritt essen.
Paar mehr Kartoffeln und nen Salat dazu, dann passt das.
Im Restaurant bekommt man meist unter 200 Gramm Fillet vorgesetzt.
Übrigens kann man auch auftauen und wieder einfrieren.
Ist nicht so toll aber geht.

Gruß Olli


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2010)

*AW: Problem mit Zander, macht auftauen und wieder einfrieren was ?*

Schneid dir die Filets runter und mach dir aus dem Rest einen schönen Fonds.  Beste Möglichkeit wirklich alles zu verwerten. Den Fonds kannst du dann ruhig wieder einfrieren und später für Soßen oder lecker Fischsuppe verwenden.
Wenn man den Fisch geschuppt im Ganzen zubereitet (z.B so) kann man den Fonds sogar aus den Resten machen.



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> So ein 62iger Zanderchen esse ich fast alleine. Sollte wirklich was über
> bleiben kann man das am nächsten Tag ja auch noch aufwärmen.



Da sieht man mal was für ne elende Verschwendung diese bekloppte Filetiererei ist - mit nem 64iger Zander im Ganzen und etwas Gemüsebeilage bekommt man 4 hungrige Männer pappsatt.

Der letzte Zander, den ich filetiert habe wog 6 Pfund. Davon waren 1,3kg Filet zu gewinnen... #d


----------

